# My old Egret 15 Woodie II



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow! Welcome to the forum [smiley=beer.gif] Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

wow, that boat gives me a woody....
nice boat...


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

that is really nice, now i know why they're so expensive


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey Robby,

Of all the Egrets you have owned that one is still the best IMHO! 

Welcome to the asylum!

Cheers
Jan


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow, that will teach me to sleep.

Welcome aboard Robby [smiley=1-beer.gif](bout time :)

That boat still has to be one of the most beautiful hulls I've ever seen.

Boy, would I like to have a Woody


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I hate to admire another man's Woody, but that's one slick looking ride.


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Thats an amazing woody.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey guys. If you want to run Robby off, use oyster bar and woody in the same sentence. ;D ;D

Rob, I apologize for that comment. I should me ashamed of myself :-[


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

I wish that woodie was sitting in my garage.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

230 views.  I think 100 are mine. :-[


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey Robbie welcome to the board!

That Nissan 40 looks familiar

AC


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

I think it moved! to sweet


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

That boat is the coolest thing I ever saw. I remember when it was bought. That's one like a Ferrari...you only take it out on the weekends.


----------



## FMI (Feb 27, 2008)

Without a doubt one of the prettiest skiffs made.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

That Woodie looks woody.  I want to know...did you get your boat wrapped in a wood grain...no...then it takes one talented artist to spray a woody look with gelcoat.  What is it made of   [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]  

Seriously, nice boat man [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

> That Woodie looks woody. I want to know...did you get your boat wrapped in a wood grain...no...then it takes one talented artist to spray a woody look with gelcoat. What is it made of [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]
> 
> Seriously, nice boat man [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


    

It's real! (plywood)

and if I'm not mistaken, one of two ever built but the only remaining "woody 16". 

maybe Robby will chime in to get the details straight. He's the guru.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

WOW!!! THE MOST BEAUTIFUL SKIFF I HAVE EVER SEEN. REMINDS ME OF THE OLD WOODEN RACE OF THE 30'S AND 40'S. I HAVE TO ASK WHAT WAS THE PRICE?***NOTE THERE ARE NO KNOWN IRS EMPLOYEES ON THIS SITE.


----------



## roto77777 (Jan 12, 2008)

Brazillian plywood hull! Very light.

I sold it for around 24K. I made a great profit on it, but still wish I had it.

To be honest, I was afraid to use it because it was so nice.  I only took it to the lagoon once, and poled over 3" of grass easily. I was with a buddy who owns a Mitzi (and my son), and we were still much shallower than he said his Mitzi floated. 

As cool as it was though, a Caimen or Terrapin is much more practical. I can see a Caimen possibly in the somewhat near future.
It seems to be the best of that group of boats IMO.


----------



## roto77777 (Jan 12, 2008)

Found this old story and almost teared up. man that skiff was cool


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

That's the boat that inspired me the most to build a boat myself...


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

> Found this old story and almost teared up. man that skiff was cool


Probably the worst post ever on a thread about a woody, but I bought your old Johnsen from Beerman....


----------



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

> > Found this old story and almost teared up. man that skiff was cool
> 
> 
> Probably the worst post ever on a thread about a woody, but I bought your old Johnsen from Beerman....


Cut him some slack.  Nothing wrong with reminiscing his woody at this stage of his life. ;D ;D


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> That's the boat that inspired me the most to build a boat myself...


But that boat is completed...Ouch


----------



## roto77777 (Jan 12, 2008)

thats some funny comments!!

The old Johnsen is a sweet rig!


----------

